# Fluid filled sac by eye?



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I just got some new banded leucs a couple days ago. Today I noticed one of them has what appears to be a small fluid filled sac right next to its right eye. There appeared to be a small amount of blood around it as well. As of right now, the frog is still active and acting fine although the sac seems to affect its accuracy when hunting. It is in qt but I don't know what sort of treatment to seek for it. I know there have been several similar eye related threads, and was just wondering what other people do to solve similar problems.

Unfortunately, my camera isn't good enough to get a picture of the problem.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Well I guess I should say it LOOKS to be fluid filled sac. Not exactly sure what it is.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would definitely email Dr. Frye and see what he says. Better to medicate in case its treatable than to not and have it become a permaneant issue.
[email protected]
Good luck!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for providing his email. I was hoping someone would. I sent him an email, and will see what he has to say.


While I wait for a response from him, I'd love to hear some other people's opinions on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Its a little bit bigger today. It looks like a blood blister or something. He seems to be bumming pretty hard about it.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you gotten an email response yet from the Doc? If not, you'll probably get a response tomorrow morning. Please keep us updated.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

No response yet. It looks like a bubble full of blood that is slowly expanding. It has about doubled in size since yesterday. It looks pretty strange. I'm hoping it will clear up on its own. Wishful thinking.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of much help, but let us know what happens with this. Poor little guy.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I put him in a QT tank, and put it in a very quiet place where he wouldn't be disturbed. I gave him some soaks and some misting every now and then and dropped in a few flies a day. He seems to be making a pretty impressive recovery. Amazing what a little TLC can do for humans AND animals. I'd say he looks about 75% better than he did a few days ago. Sometimes the best medicine is time. Wild animals aren't as fragile as we all seem to think. I'm really starting to believe that.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats great news  I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear it. Sometimes the little guys seem so fragile but are so resilient at the same time.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Did it look anything like this?....
Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice find! I'll have to bookmark that. I believe that is how my Azureus's eye looked before it became completely infected, just more slight. And indeed antbiotics resolved it.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

It was similar to that, but it appeared to be more of a sore than swelling. It was full of blood. It has since gotten about 90% better. He regularly eats dusted FFs so I would have a hard time believing it was vitamin A deficiency. Especially since my supplements are only a couple of months old. That was an interesting read though. I appreciate all the replies.


----------

